

Show HN: Community Events - kpasa - mixmastamyk
http://lax.kpasa.co/

======
mixmastamyk
Hi, I needed a side project to teach myself Django & AWS but couldn't think of
anything Earth-shattering to work on... After searching and coming up empty I
decided instead to build the kind of events site I've been waiting for for
about ten years.

Though events sites are a dime a dozen, after all these years I still haven't
found one I like. None seem to focus on what I want to know--what are the fun
(and best) things to do today and this weekend?

I'm wondering, can such a mundane site pay for itself? It's been fun
implementing all the ways it could. I would appreciate some ideas on the
premium services front.

Also, would anyone be interested in renting the app for use in their city, on
something like Amazon Marketplace? Finally, if it doesn't get traction on its
own I'm thinking of open-sourcing it to see if hosting/consulting are a
possibility.

Would appreciate any thoughts, and thanks for your time.

TL;DR - I've made an (events + reddit + meetup + gmaps mashup) prototype for
fun and hope to turn it into something.

